# Kernel compilation problem



## Strade (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello, I'm trying to compile my new kernel with `make buildkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL` but I have an error!


```
====> ath (depend)
awk -f @/tools/makeobjops.awk @/kern/device_if.m -h
awk: can't open file @/tools/makeobjops.awk
 source line number 1 source file @/tools/makeobjops.awk
 context is
	 >>>  <<< 
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/src/sys/modules/ath
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/src/sys/modules
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MONNOYAU
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/src
```

I have no idea for resolve that..
I try `cd /usr/src/sys/modules && make cleandir && make cleandir` but no result.

Thanks!


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 19, 2014)

First of all it would be helpful to know which version of FreeBSD you're using and which version of the source tree you're trying to build. Another point of interest is /etc/make.conf and/or /etc/src.conf, do you have anything specific in those files?

The best way to start is to determine what is causing this error. For that I recommend that you try to build the kernel with the default, or GENERIC, configuration. So first delete everything in /usr/obj, then simply try to run `# make buildkernel` in the source directory.


----------



## ljboiler (Feb 19, 2014)

My first guess is that you removed something from your MYKERNEL config in the wireless NIC section that needs to be there.  Post your MYKERNEL file.


----------



## Strade (Feb 19, 2014)

My version is FreeBSD 10.0 RELEASE, source : release/10.0.0/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC 256329 2013-10-11
My /etc/make.conf :

```
WITH_NEW_XORG=YES
WITH_GALLIUM=YE
```

This is for radeonhd driver!

I have buil a kernel with GENERIC , 2 weeks ago with no problems but now it's same probleme with GENERIC and MYKERNEL..


----------



## Strade (Feb 19, 2014)

My custom kernel :


```
# $FreeBSD: release/10.0.0/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC 256329 2013-10-11 19:43:37Z gjb $

cpu		HAMMER
ident	        MONNOYAU	

makeoptions	DEBUG=-g		# Build kernel with gdb(1) debug symbols
makeoptions	WITH_CTF=1		# Run ctfconvert(1) for DTrace support

options 	SCHED_ULE		# ULE scheduler
options 	PREEMPTION		# Enable kernel thread preemption
options 	INET			# InterNETworking
#options 	INET6			# IPv6 communications protocols
options 	TCP_OFFLOAD		# TCP offload
options 	SCTP			# Stream Control Transmission Protocol
options 	FFS			# Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options 	SOFTUPDATES		# Enable FFS soft updates support
options 	UFS_ACL			# Support for access control lists
options 	UFS_DIRHASH		# Improve performance on big directories
options 	UFS_GJOURNAL		# Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
options 	QUOTA			# Enable disk quotas for UFS
options 	MD_ROOT			# MD is a potential root device
#options 	NFSCL			# New Network Filesystem Client
#options 	NFSD			# New Network Filesystem Server
#options 	NFSLOCKD		# Network Lock Manager
#options 	NFS_ROOT		# NFS usable as /, requires NFSCL
#options 	MSDOSFS			# MSDOS Filesystem
#options 	CD9660			# ISO 9660 Filesystem
#options 	PROCFS			# Process filesystem (requires PSEUDOFS)
#options 	PSEUDOFS		# Pseudo-filesystem framework
options 	GEOM_PART_GPT		# GUID Partition Tables.
options 	GEOM_RAID		# Soft RAID functionality.
options 	GEOM_LABEL		# Provides labelization
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD32	# Compatible with i386 binaries
#options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD4		# Compatible with FreeBSD4
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD5		# Compatible with FreeBSD5
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD6		# Compatible with FreeBSD6
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD7		# Compatible with FreeBSD7
#options 	SCSI_DELAY=5000		# Delay (in ms) before probing SCSI
options 	KTRACE			# ktrace(1) support
options 	STACK			# stack(9) support
options 	SYSVSHM			# SYSV-style shared memory
options 	SYSVMSG			# SYSV-style message queues
options 	SYSVSEM			# SYSV-style semaphores
options 	_KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING # POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
options 	PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE=128	# Prevent printf output being interspersed.
options 	KBD_INSTALL_CDEV	# install a CDEV entry in /dev
options 	HWPMC_HOOKS		# Necessary kernel hooks for hwpmc(4)
options 	AUDIT			# Security event auditing
options 	CAPABILITY_MODE		# Capsicum capability mode
options 	CAPABILITIES		# Capsicum capabilities
options 	PROCDESC		# Support for process descriptors
options 	MAC			# TrustedBSD MAC Framework
options 	KDTRACE_FRAME		# Ensure frames are compiled in
options 	KDTRACE_HOOKS		# Kernel DTrace hooks
options 	DDB_CTF			# Kernel ELF linker loads CTF data
options 	INCLUDE_CONFIG_FILE     # Include this file in kernel

# Debugging support.  Always need this:
options 	KDB			# Enable kernel debugger support.
options 	KDB_TRACE		# Print a stack trace for a panic.

# Make an SMP-capable kernel by default
options 	SMP			# Symmetric MultiProcessor Kernel

# CPU frequency control
device		cpufreq

# Bus support.
device		acpi
device		pci

# Floppy drives
#device		fdc

# ATA controllers
device		ahci		# AHCI-compatible SATA controllers
device		ata		# Legacy ATA/SATA controllers
options 	ATA_STATIC_ID	# Static device numbering
device		mvs		# Marvell 88SX50XX/88SX60XX/88SX70XX/SoC SATA
device		siis		# SiliconImage SiI3124/SiI3132/SiI3531 SATA

# SCSI Controllers
#device		ahc		# AHA2940 and onboard AIC7xxx devices
#options 	AHC_REG_PRETTY_PRINT	# Print register bitfields in debug
					# output.  Adds ~128k to driver.
#device		ahd		# AHA39320/29320 and onboard AIC79xx devices
#options 	AHD_REG_PRETTY_PRINT	# Print register bitfields in debug
					# output.  Adds ~215k to driver.
#device		esp		# AMD Am53C974 (Tekram DC-390(T))
#device		hptiop		# Highpoint RocketRaid 3xxx series
#device		isp		# Qlogic family
#device		ispfw		# Firmware for QLogic HBAs- normally a module
#device		mpt		# LSI-Logic MPT-Fusion
#device		mps		# LSI-Logic MPT-Fusion 2
#device		ncr		# NCR/Symbios Logic
#device		sym		# NCR/Symbios Logic (newer chipsets + those of `ncr')
#device		trm		# Tekram DC395U/UW/F DC315U adapters

#device		adv		# Advansys SCSI adapters
#device		adw		# Advansys wide SCSI adapters
#device		aic		# Adaptec 15[012]x SCSI adapters, AIC-6[23]60.
#device		bt		# Buslogic/Mylex MultiMaster SCSI adapters
#device		isci		# Intel C600 SAS controller

# ATA/SCSI peripherals
#device		scbus		# SCSI bus (required for ATA/SCSI)
#device		ch		# SCSI media changers
#device		da		# Direct Access (disks)
#device		sa		# Sequential Access (tape etc)
#device		cd		# CD
#device		pass		# Passthrough device (direct ATA/SCSI access)
#device		ses		# Enclosure Services (SES and SAF-TE)
#device		ctl		# CAM Target Layer

# RAID controllers interfaced to the SCSI subsystem
#device		amr		# AMI MegaRAID
#device		arcmsr		# Areca SATA II RAID
#XXX it is not 64-bit clean, -scottl
#device		asr		# DPT SmartRAID V, VI and Adaptec SCSI RAID
#device		ciss		# Compaq Smart RAID 5*
#device		dpt		# DPT Smartcache III, IV - See NOTES for options
#device		hptmv		# Highpoint RocketRAID 182x
#device		hptnr		# Highpoint DC7280, R750
#device		hptrr		# Highpoint RocketRAID 17xx, 22xx, 23xx, 25xx
#device		hpt27xx		# Highpoint RocketRAID 27xx
#device		iir		# Intel Integrated RAID
#device		ips		# IBM (Adaptec) ServeRAID
#device		mly		# Mylex AcceleRAID/eXtremeRAID
#device		twa		# 3ware 9000 series PATA/SATA RAID
#device		tws		# LSI 3ware 9750 SATA+SAS 6Gb/s RAID controller

# RAID controllers
#device		aac		# Adaptec FSA RAID
#device		aacp		# SCSI passthrough for aac (requires CAM)
#device		aacraid		# Adaptec by PMC RAID
#device		ida		# Compaq Smart RAID
#device		mfi		# LSI MegaRAID SAS
#device		mlx		# Mylex DAC960 family
#XXX pointer/int warnings
#device		pst		# Promise Supertrak SX6000
#device		twe		# 3ware ATA RAID

# atkbdc0 controls both the keyboard and the PS/2 mouse
device		atkbdc		# AT keyboard controller
device		atkbd		# AT keyboard
#device		psm		# PS/2 mouse

#device		kbdmux		# keyboard multiplexer

#device		vga		# VGA video card driver
options 	VESA		# Add support for VESA BIOS Extensions (VBE)

device		splash		# Splash screen and screen saver support

# syscons is the default console driver, resembling an SCO console
device		sc
options 	SC_PIXEL_MODE	# add support for the raster text mode

device		agp		# support several AGP chipsets

# PCCARD (PCMCIA) support
# PCMCIA and cardbus bridge support
#device		cbb		# cardbus (yenta) bridge
#device		pccard		# PC Card (16-bit) bus
#device		cardbus		# CardBus (32-bit) bus

# Serial (COM) ports
#device		uart		# Generic UART driver

# Parallel port
#device		ppc
device		ppbus		# Parallel port bus (required)
#device		lpt		# Printer
#device		ppi		# Parallel port interface device
#device		vpo		# Requires scbus and da

#device		puc		# Multi I/O cards and multi-channel UARTs

# PCI Ethernet NICs.
#device		bxe		# Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5771X/BCM578XX 10GbE
#device		de		# DEC/Intel DC21x4x (``Tulip'')
#device		em		# Intel PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet Family
#device		igb		# Intel PRO/1000 PCIE Server Gigabit Family
#device		ixgbe		# Intel PRO/10GbE PCIE Ethernet Family
#device		le		# AMD Am7900 LANCE and Am79C9xx PCnet
#device		ti		# Alteon Networks Tigon I/II gigabit Ethernet
#device		txp		# 3Com 3cR990 (``Typhoon'')
#device		vx		# 3Com 3c590, 3c595 (``Vortex'')

# PCI Ethernet NICs that use the common MII bus controller code.
# NOTE: Be sure to keep the 'device miibus' line in order to use these NICs!
#device		miibus		# MII bus support
#device		ae		# Attansic/Atheros L2 FastEthernet
#device		age		# Attansic/Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet
#device		alc		# Atheros AR8131/AR8132 Ethernet
#device		ale		# Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 Ethernet
#device		bce		# Broadcom BCM5706/BCM5708 Gigabit Ethernet
#device		bfe		# Broadcom BCM440x 10/100 Ethernet
#device		bge		# Broadcom BCM570xx Gigabit Ethernet
#device		cas		# Sun Cassini/Cassini+ and NS DP83065 Saturn
#device		dc		# DEC/Intel 21143 and various workalikes
#device		et		# Agere ET1310 10/100/Gigabit Ethernet
#device		fxp		# Intel EtherExpress PRO/100B (82557, 82558)
#device		gem		# Sun GEM/Sun ERI/Apple GMAC
#device		hme		# Sun HME (Happy Meal Ethernet)
#device		jme		# JMicron JMC250 Gigabit/JMC260 Fast Ethernet
#device		lge		# Level 1 LXT1001 gigabit Ethernet
#device		msk		# Marvell/SysKonnect Yukon II Gigabit Ethernet
#device		nfe		# nVidia nForce MCP on-board Ethernet
#device		nge		# NatSemi DP83820 gigabit Ethernet
#device		nve		# nVidia nForce MCP on-board Ethernet Networking
#device		pcn		# AMD Am79C97x PCI 10/100 (precedence over 'le')
#device		re		# RealTek 8139C+/8169/8169S/8110S
#device		rl		# RealTek 8129/8139
#device		sf		# Adaptec AIC-6915 (``Starfire'')
#device		sge		# Silicon Integrated Systems SiS190/191
#device		sis		# Silicon Integrated Systems SiS 900/SiS 7016
#device		sk		# SysKonnect SK-984x & SK-982x gigabit Ethernet
#device		ste		# Sundance ST201 (D-Link DFE-550TX)
#device		stge		# Sundance/Tamarack TC9021 gigabit Ethernet
#device		tl		# Texas Instruments ThunderLAN
#device		tx		# SMC EtherPower II (83c170 ``EPIC'')
#device		vge		# VIA VT612x gigabit Ethernet
#device		vr		# VIA Rhine, Rhine II
#device		wb		# Winbond W89C840F
#device		xl		# 3Com 3c90x (``Boomerang'', ``Cyclone'')

# ISA Ethernet NICs.  pccard NICs included.
#device		cs		# Crystal Semiconductor CS89x0 NIC
# 'device ed' requires 'device miibus'
#device		ed		# NE[12]000, SMC Ultra, 3c503, DS8390 cards
#device		ex		# Intel EtherExpress Pro/10 and Pro/10+
#device		ep		# Etherlink III based cards
#device		fe		# Fujitsu MB8696x based cards
#device		sn		# SMC's 9000 series of Ethernet chips
#device		xe		# Xircom pccard Ethernet

# Wireless NIC cards
device		wlan		# 802.11 support
options 	IEEE80211_DEBUG	# enable debug msgs
options 	IEEE80211_AMPDU_AGE # age frames in AMPDU reorder q's
options 	IEEE80211_SUPPORT_MESH	# enable 802.11s draft support
device		wlan_wep	# 802.11 WEP support
device		wlan_ccmp	# 802.11 CCMP support
device		wlan_tkip	# 802.11 TKIP support
#device		wlan_amrr	# AMRR transmit rate control algorithm
#device		an		# Aironet 4500/4800 802.11 wireless NICs.
#device		ath		# Atheros NICs
#device		ath_pci		# Atheros pci/cardbus glue
#device		ath_hal		# pci/cardbus chip support
#options 	AH_SUPPORT_AR5416	# enable AR5416 tx/rx descriptors
#options 	AH_AR5416_INTERRUPT_MITIGATION	# AR5416 interrupt mitigation
#options 	ATH_ENABLE_11N	# Enable 802.11n support for AR5416 and later
#device		ath_rate_sample	# SampleRate tx rate control for ath
#device		bwi		# Broadcom BCM430x/BCM431x wireless NICs.
#device		bwn		# Broadcom BCM43xx wireless NICs.
#device		ipw		# Intel 2100 wireless NICs.
#device		iwi		# Intel 2200BG/2225BG/2915ABG wireless NICs.
#device		iwn		# Intel 4965/1000/5000/6000 wireless NICs.
#device		malo		# Marvell Libertas wireless NICs.
#device		mwl		# Marvell 88W8363 802.11n wireless NICs.
device		ral		# Ralink Technology RT2500 wireless NICs.
#device		wi		# WaveLAN/Intersil/Symbol 802.11 wireless NICs.
#device		wpi		# Intel 3945ABG wireless NICs.

# Pseudo devices.
device		loop		# Network loopback
device		random		# Entropy device
device		padlock_rng	# VIA Padlock RNG
device		rdrand_rng	# Intel Bull Mountain RNG
device		ether		# Ethernet support
device		vlan		# 802.1Q VLAN support
device		tun		# Packet tunnel.
device		md		# Memory "disks"
device		gif		# IPv6 and IPv4 tunneling
device		faith		# IPv6-to-IPv4 relaying (translation)
device		firmware	# firmware assist module

# The `bpf' device enables the Berkeley Packet Filter.
# Be aware of the administrative consequences of enabling this!
# Note that 'bpf' is required for DHCP.
device		bpf		# Berkeley packet filter

# USB support
options 	USB_DEBUG	# enable debug msgs
device		uhci		# UHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ohci		# OHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ehci		# EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
device		xhci		# XHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 3.0)
device		usb		# USB Bus (required)
device		ukbd		# Keyboard
device		umass		# Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da

# Sound support
device		sound		# Generic sound driver (required)
#device		snd_cmi		# CMedia CMI8338/CMI8738
#device		snd_csa		# Crystal Semiconductor CS461x/428x
#device		snd_emu10kx	# Creative SoundBlaster Live! and Audigy
#device		snd_es137x	# Ensoniq AudioPCI ES137x
#device		snd_hda		# Intel High Definition Audio
#device		snd_ich		# Intel, NVidia and other ICH AC'97 Audio
#device		snd_via8233	# VIA VT8233x Audio

# MMC/SD
device		mmc		# MMC/SD bus
device		mmcsd		# MMC/SD memory card
device		sdhci		# Generic PCI SD Host Controller

# VirtIO support
device		virtio		# Generic VirtIO bus (required)
device		virtio_pci	# VirtIO PCI device
device		vtnet		# VirtIO Ethernet device
device		virtio_blk	# VirtIO Block device
device		virtio_scsi	# VirtIO SCSI device
device		virtio_balloon	# VirtIO Memory Balloon device

# HyperV drivers
device		hyperv		# HyperV drivers 

# Xen HVM Guest Optimizations
# NOTE: XENHVM depends on xenpci.  They must be added or removed together.
options 	XENHVM		# Xen HVM kernel infrastructure
device		xenpci		# Xen HVM Hypervisor services driver

# VMware support
#device		vmx		# VMware VMXNET3 Ethernet

# Direct Rendering modules for 3D acceleration
device          radeondrm       # ATI Radeon

# Temperature sensors:

device          amdtemp
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 19, 2014)

If using a GENERIC configuration also fails and you haven't edited the file (important detail) then it could be caused by some left over material in /usr/obj. Normally most of that directory gets cleared out before building, but when you get "weird" errors then it is usually best to empty it yourself.


----------



## Strade (Feb 19, 2014)

I haven't edited GENERIC !
I try to empty /usr/obj but I have another error now :\ when I `make builkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL` :


```
===> ath (cleandir)
rm -f export_syms if_ath.ko if_ath.kld if_ath.o if_ath_alq.o if_ath_debug.o if_ath_keycache.o if_ath_sysctl.o if_ath_tx.o if_ath_tx_ht.o if_ath_led.o if_ath_rx.o if_ath_tdma.o if_ath_beacon.o if_ath_rx_edma.o if_ath_tx_edma.o if_ath_spectral.o if_ath_btcoex.o if_ath_lna_div.o ah_osdep.o ah.o ah_regdomain.o ah_eeprom_v3.o ah_eeprom_v1.o ar5210_attach.o ar5210_beacon.o ar5210_interrupts.o ar5210_keycache.o ar5210_misc.o ar5210_phy.o ar5210_power.o ar5210_recv.o ar5210_reset.o ar5210_xmit.o ar5211_attach.o ar5211_beacon.o ar5211_interrupts.o ar5211_keycache.o ar5211_misc.o ar5211_phy.o ar5211_power.o ar5211_recv.o ar5211_reset.o ar5211_xmit.o ar5212_ani.o ar5212_attach.o ar5212_beacon.o ar5212_eeprom.o ar5212_gpio.o ar5212_interrupts.o ar5212_keycache.o ar5212_misc.o ar5212_phy.o ar5212_power.o ar5212_recv.o ar5212_reset.o ar5212_rfgain.o ar5212_xmit.o ar5111.o ar5112.o ar2413.o ar2425.o ar5413.o ah_eeprom_v14.o ah_eeprom_v4k.o ar5416_ani.o ar5416_attach.o ar5416_beacon.o ar5416_btcoex.o ar5416_cal.o ar5416_cal_iq.o ar5416_cal_adcgain.o ar5416_cal_adcdc.o ar5416_eeprom.o ar5416_gpio.o ar5416_interrupts.o ar5416_keycache.o ar5416_misc.o ar5416_phy.o ar5416_power.o ar5416_radar.o ar5416_spectral.o ar5416_recv.o ar5416_reset.o ar5416_xmit.o ar2133.o ar9160_attach.o ar9130_attach.o ar9130_eeprom.o ar9130_phy.o ar9280.o ar9280_attach.o ar9280_olc.o ar9285.o ar9285_reset.o ar9285_attach.o ar9285_cal.o ar9285_phy.o ar9285_diversity.o ar9285_btcoex.o ah_eeprom_9287.o ar9287.o ar9287_reset.o ar9287_attach.o ar9287_cal.o ar9287_olc.o ar9300_interrupts.o ar9300_radar.o ar9300_ani.o ar9300_keycache.o ar9300_radio.o ar9300_xmit.o ar9300_attach.o ar9300_mci.o ar9300_stub.o ar9300_xmit_ds.o ar9300_beacon.o ar9300_misc.o ar9300_recv.o ar9300_stub_funcs.o ar9300_eeprom.o ar9300_paprd.o ar9300_recv_ds.o ar9300_freebsd.o ar9300_phy.o ar9300_reset.o ar9300_gpio.o ar9300_power.o ar9300_timer.o sample.o dfs_null.o if_ath.ko.debug if_ath.ko.symbols opt_inet.h opt_ath.h opt_ah.h opt_wlan.h pci_if.h bus_if.h device_if.h
rm -f @ machine x86
rm: @: is a directory
rm: machine: is a directory
rm: x86: is a directory
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/src/sys/modules/ath
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/src/sys/modules
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MONNOYAU
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/src
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 19, 2014)

If the error has changed after clearing out /usr/obj then I'd still advice to start by trying to build a generic kernel first (don't forget to clean out /usr/obj again). Because if that succeeds then the cause of the problem has got to be in your customized kernel configuration.

So basically a way of deducting possible causes.

I see that you've basically copied GENERIC and edited the new file. It's a perfectly common way to do things, but it might be easier on you (in the longer run anyway) to simply start by including GENERIC and then removing everything you don't want or need. The advantage to that approach is that whenever something drastically changes in GENERIC (think about dependencies and the likes) those will also be used in your setup.

So for example something like this:


```
# MyKernel

include GENERIC
ident MONNOYAU

nooptions INET6
nooptions NFSCL
nooptions NFSD
...
```
And so on. This gives you a good overview of the options you have disabled while still making sure that whatever has been defined in GENERIC by default (think about the CPU type) still gets used.

Note that this isn't a requirement, merely a suggestion.


----------

